# Marine Aquariums > Reef Aquariums >  My new toy maxspect razor

## lost

Sorry its been a bit late in coming been a bit busy , anyway my birthday present  (the light not the tank  ) at first I had it sitting on top of the hood but didn't like that so I tuned the hanging bolts upside own and found some bolts to lift it above the tank what do you think

----------


## Gary R

Looks brighter on the first picture or have you turned them down ?

Will your lid still go back on as well.

----------


## lost

> Looks brighter on the first picture or have you turned them down ?
> 
> Will your lid still go back on as well.


Tbh I can not remember it might have been I have been playing  :lol: 
No the light just hangs over the edge of the tank I wish I could have refitted the hood

----------


## Gary R

Is that the hood on the first picture with a open top ?

----------


## lost

I just removed the hinge part of the hood on the first part , I am going to see if I can remove the other part and just leave the frame

----------


## Gary R

Was going to say why not put a slot in each end of the hood so that the light fitting can slide in there about 2" up off the tank ?  it would hide the light fitting and you have the hood back.

----------

*lost* (23-06-2018)

----------


## lost

I am thinking of removing the whole of the top and leave the frame  I might be able to use the legs that came with it

----------

*Gary R* (27-06-2018)

----------


## lost

with a bit of brute force and ignorance  the back part came off it was only glued on

----------

*Gary R* (10-07-2018)

----------

